

Google expands in Zurich Switzerland - sspross
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zuerich/stadt/Google-baut-Standort-Zuerich-aus/story/21274508

======
sspross
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=tagesanzeiger.ch%2Fzuerich%2Fstadt%2FGoogle-
baut-Standort-Zuerich-aus%2Fstory%2F21274508&edit-text=)

